# WEEKEND



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

me and whitesnook SHOULD(see Tom in ORL, Apollobeachsam, Tojo and others for definition) be out and about Saterday

and then Sunday I should be out with peter chasing reds on fly.

who else will be out?


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

I'll be in S.C. for da weekend.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Tojo, 

I was wondering what rock you crawled under. Have not heard from you around here in a while. I was wondering what was up. 

I am not sure if I will make to ML on Saturday. I am definitely out on Sunday. My son started baseball last week.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

I would definitely go out 2 days fishing at mosquito lagoon for the weekend. Tanner and I should go out fishing on saturday, so we have to see what's up. Sunday, I would go after school of slot and over sized reds at southern goon.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Between the fire, work and tournamnets with the kids I have gone underground. It is funny you mention it cause I feel "out of the groove" I haven't fished in awhile..I hate the high winds.

Right now, I plan to get out on Thurs (possibly with phishphood) and brave the winds. I am at 99% on the Econ rally. I am pumped about that as I have never freshwater fished before. Frog legs sounds good too!

I will be in S.C. this weekend getting beat up. Let me know how the fishin goes.

Tony


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Takeing my Dad out for his first trip after his heart surgery. [smiley=thumbup.gif]


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

i may be taking my daughter saturday or sunday! cant wait. i may be going out Thursday by myself though, made mucho money this week already and more on the way so, taking a day off.....ah....love working for myself! 

FISH ON!!!


----------

